# Insektenschutz/Mundschutz



## cit36 (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habt Ihr eigentlich nie das Problem das euch Insekten in den Mund fliegen?
Letztes Jahr ist mir ein Biker mit entgegengekommen der hatte so etwas wie ein Halstuch aus Netzstoff über dem Mund und Nase getragen.
Kennt jemand einen Anbieter?

Dirk


----------



## Noodle-Zange (14. Mai 2007)

Hochwertiges Protein? Warum sollte man damit Probleme haben. In der Apotheke zahlst Du 'nen Haufen Schotter dafür. Mädchen!!

Oder willst Du wie ein Ninja ausschauen?http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/cPath/31_139_52_176/products_id/256?osCsid=e6ebf4fc9fd681b85e832a361c750aef
Damit dürftest Du den Sommer kaum überleben:http://shop.strato.de/epages/61080557.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61080557/Products/VNG-004-52
Vielleicht diese hier?http://www.ratgeberbox.de/shopping/index/produkt/13/90773/5151lepo/leder-maske-mit-gesicht

Ne, mal ehrlich, was kommt als nächstes? Mandelpeeling auf den Griffen und Gurkenscheiben auf den Augen während der Fahrt?

Noodle-Zange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

Würdest du dir mit einem Fliegengitter vor dem Mund nicht ziemlich dämlich vorkommen? Wenn son Vieh mal in den Mund bekommt spuckt man es halt wieder aus. Und falls man doch versehentlich draufbeißt - die schmecken oft nach Banane in scharf


----------



## dubdubidu (14. Mai 2007)

hab ich heute zufällig im Fotoalbum von jemandem entdeckt:


----------



## Unrest (14. Mai 2007)

Schlucken, nicht spucken! *lach*
Naja.. Es ist manchmal schon nervig. Besonders dann, wenn man in der Nähe von frisch gedüngten Feldern fährt und dabei möglichst durch den Mund atmet...
Aber ich denke, dass man damit leben muss - und kann - die Viecher auszuspucken, zu zerbeissen oder einfach zu schlucken und hinterherzuspülen.
Was allerdings richtig eklige Tierchen für "in den Mund" sind, sind Mücken mit ihren langen Beinen...

Hey: Woran erkennt man einen glücklichen Mountainbiker? -> An den Fliegen zwischen den Zähnen! (Ok, der ist alt, passt aber grad wieder)


//edit: Eike, der Vergleich ist geil! *rofl* Aber du scheinst zu ignorieren, dass ich das speziell auf frisch gedüngte Kuhfelder bezog... Gestank öffnet Mund und schliesst Nase, während er gleichzeitig Fliegzeug anzieht..


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

Man muss ja nu auch nicht wie ein Walhai auf Planktonjagd durch die Gegend fahren  Ich atme auch viel durch den Mund weil meine Nase ständig verstopft ist und hab selten Viecher im Mund.


----------



## Yetho (15. Mai 2007)

Nimm im Sommer einfach einen Buff. Den kannst du dir vor den Mund und über die Nase ziehen. Wenn du ihn nicht mehr brauchst schiebst du ihn einfach wieder runter auf den Hals!


----------



## Postmann (15. Mai 2007)

dubdubidu schrieb:


> hab ich heute zufällig im Fotoalbum von jemandem entdeckt:


 
Und wer hats erfunden?? Na wer?? Die Schweizer!!

Denn nur dort gibt es keine Räder oder Bikes, sondern nur Velos und Velohelme!!


----------



## cit36 (15. Mai 2007)

Super Jungs, echt geil!
Hat mich echt gefreut!!!!

Sollte euch mal etwas in die Fresse stechen am besten in den Mund (soll ja schon vorgekommen sein) dann könnt Ihr ja mal wieder schöne Sprüche klopfen.
So kommen wir auf jeden fall nicht weiter.


----------



## Unrest (15. Mai 2007)

cit, was wir alle dir sagen wollten ist folgendes:
a) du hättest die Suchfunktion nutzen können und hättest ein paar Themen gefunden (gut, das schwang nur mehr mit, alsdass es gesagt wurde)
b) ist das ein unvermeidbares Übel, eine Geissel der MTBler sozusagen
und
c) gibt es Mittel und Wege um der Plage Herr zu werden, allerdings sind diese unverhältnismäßig, weil zu umständlich, zu schwer, zu warm, usw.


Und ja, mich hat schon mal was im Mund gestochen, zum Glück nicht beim Biken und zum Glück warens nicht Zunge oder Rachen, sondern Wange, sodass ich "nur" verdammt große Schmerzen hatte.


Gruß
Unrest


----------



## polo (15. Mai 2007)

oder einfach mund zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetho (15. Mai 2007)

Yetho schrieb:


> Nimm im Sommer einfach einen Buff. Den kannst du dir vor den Mund und über die Nase ziehen. Wenn du ihn nicht mehr brauchst schiebst du ihn einfach wieder runter auf den Hals!



Juhu ich habe dir eine antwort gegeben!


----------



## Yossarian (15. Mai 2007)

Mund weit auf, in der Nase hochziehen und runterschlucken. Schon hast du wieder ein sündteures Gel gespart.


----------



## rex_sl (15. Mai 2007)

damit sollte man keine probleme haben. in mund fliegen die ja nur beim einatmen. und beim fahren hab ich sowieso immer sand oder staub vom vordermann im mund. 

sone kleine mücke wird doch durch das luftpolster was du vor dir herschiebst einfach zur seite gedrückt. deswegen werden mücken auch nicht von regentropfen erwischt.


----------



## Farodin (21. Mai 2007)

Och Leute.....!!!!!

Kleiner Tipp....fahrt mehr Fullface!!!

Nee kein Scherz,in echt jetzt...wenn ich meinen Deviant anhab und meine Goggle kann ich im Gewittertierchenschwarm luftholen^^
Ist mir nur letztens so aufgefallen ich fands cool.

...aber satt werd ich dabei nicht ...und deshalb fahr ich auch manchmal mit dem ollen Cratoni Halbschalenhelm...

und immer tief durchatmen 
Greez


----------



## Unrest (21. Mai 2007)

Das ist allerdings keine Lösung für CCler/Marathonisti/Tourer/Rennradler/usw. also alles ausser FR, DH und ggf. AM....


----------



## VNOM (21. Mai 2007)

Man seit ihr inkompetent. Belästigt user mit dummen sprüchen statt was gescheites antworten. Naja idiot eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (21. Mai 2007)

Hey, ich bitte euch...

Ich fand das echt mal interessant!

Ok, ich sehe immer nur Leute mit BUff über Mund und Nase rumfahren---ideal ist das nicht!

Aber Enduristi sind auch nur Menschen...
Vorgestern hat ein Freund beim biken eine Biene verschluckt...Biene tot...(Freund satt)nein im Ernst, es ist alles gut gegangen...

Man könnte sich etwas Buff artiges ja aus Fliegengaze nachbauen/schneidern ,aber hübsch ist das dann nicht...und nerven würde es wohl auch.
Ich meine da radelt dann son Typ mit Imker-maske-marke-eigenbau durch die Gegend---also ich denk da aber auch->>> "Naja idiot eben".

Nichts für ungut,ich bin mal auf gebasteltes und Bilder gespannnt!


----------



## pandarek1606 (22. Mai 2007)

wenn dir Radfahren gefährlich erscheint hilft das hier:


----------



## Marcel79 (22. Mai 2007)




----------



## Farodin (22. Mai 2007)

Jaja  das hab ich mir gedacht^^

Ich habe heute aber mal einen Versuch unternommen:

Wenn du (wie es oftmals auch empfolen wird) durch die Nase einatmest und durch den Mund wieder aus ,dann bekommst du keine Tierchen in den Mund und auch nicht in die Nase...probier es mal aus --es stimmt!!!
denn durch deinen Atem bläst du die kleinen Tierchen automatisch weg...naja so ne Biene wohl nicht aber kleine Fliegen, Mücken,  etc...

So das war doch mal eine seriöse Antwort! (oder?!)

Grüße


----------



## Unrest (22. Mai 2007)

Wenn du es schaffst auf Tour die ganze Zeit durch die Nase zu atmen, dann:
a) hast du riesige Nasenlöcher... 
oder
b) fährst du nicht schnell...


----------



## Farodin (22. Mai 2007)

Och Mist...jetzt ist es raus...kann meine Nasenlöcher wohl auch nicht mehr mit meinem Fullface verstecken...was mach ich jetzt bloß?!?!

LOL

Oh Mann.....^^

Ok, das nennt man "Grundlagentraining" ich nahm das olle Rennrad und bei Puls 140 kannst du auch noch durch die Nase atmen...außerdem ging es ja nur um das Einatmen mit der Nase...

Ok, ok Rennradfahren ist nix für mich ,da wird mir zu schnell langweilig und dann komme ich auf dumme Gedanken.....^^ und dabei kommen dann solche Feldversuche heraus 

Macht aber nix...muss halt auch mal sein...


----------



## Mueckenklatsche (1. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich das Hier Lese kann ich schon an der Denkweise mancher Leute zweifeln...
Große Nasenlöcher ;  Oh Mann
Schon mal was von Nasenscheidewandverkrümmung gehört..Da ist nicht viel Drin mit Atemkontrolle geschweige denn 
bei einen Puls von 140 noch richtig durch die Nase Luft bekommen.
Zwangsweise ist bei Menschen die diese Beinträchtigung haben Atmen durch den Mund angesagt...
und dann kann es Blöd werden, denn Fliegen kann man auch in die Lunge bekommen, mit etwas Pech
ergibt sich daraus (wie bei mir vor ein paar Jahren) eine Deftige Lungenenzündung.

Seitdem fahre ich im Sommer immer mit "Buff" um den Hals..
gibt's Mücken wandert das Teil über die Nase und gut ist.


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. Juli 2015)

Nomen est omen.


----------

